# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  **Chicken Chilli**

## baseline_9

Just made a Chicken Chilli, thought I would share a recipie.

Ingredients

2 x 400ml Tins Chopped Tommatoes
2 x Tins Red Kidney Beans
1 x Tin Chick Peas
1 x Tin Low Salt/Low Sugar Baked Beans
2 x Onions (Red or White)
4-8 cloves of garlic 

1 Kg Minced Chicken Breast (Ask butcher to mince the Breast Meat)

1 x Tblsp Chilli Powder
1 x Tblsp Chilli Flakes
1 x Tspn Cinamon

Olive Oil
Salt and Pepper


Cooking Method

1. Chop and fry Onions on medium heat in Olive Oil for 5 mins.

2. Add Minced Chicken and cook untill the chicken is almost completly cooked.

3. Add all spices, fry for one more minute.

4. Add chopped tomatoes and all beans (drain beans and rince with cold water (dont drain baked beans)).

5. Leave on hob or in an oven at 200 degrees C for another 15 mins to completly cook and alow beans to soften.

6. To enhance the flavour of any saucer based recipie (chilli,curry,casserole) leave the finished pot of food on the bob to cool for a few hours and then keep in the fridge overnight.... This will thicken it all up and make it that bit extra special....


I recommend making this up in a HUGE stock pot.... I use a 20 L pot when I make my chilli's and freeze a load in small batches.... When your going to the effort to make this chilli you may as well double up or even x4 on the recipie...

I use a vacuum former and portion the meals out that way... Then simply take your meal out of the freezer and boil it in the bag untill piping hot!

Simples! 
Enjoy :7up:

----------


## BurntRbr

sounds good going to have to try

----------


## Droey

It looks spicy and delicious.I will try to make it at home today.i really like this one.Thanks for the wonderful recipe.I hope it will be a healthy recipe.

physical therapy billing coding

----------


## Kawigirl

Damn skippy!!!! You rock Base...nice recipe.....

Can always add other great veggies as well like green peppers, mushrooms...and throw some garlic in there as well!

----------


## g0dsend

I saw this and thought I'd give it a try, I didn't follow your directions exactly but close to it. 

I'm eating it right now and loving it!

----------


## -KJ-

This recipe good for cutting base yeah??

----------


## baseline_9

> sounds good going to have to try


 How did u get on?




> It looks spicy and delicious.I will try to make it at home today.i really like this one.Thanks for the wonderful recipe.I hope it will be a healthy recipe.
> 
> physical therapy billing coding


Thing with chilli is you can make it as healthy as u want really. Just monitor what goes into it




> Damn skippy!!!! You rock Base...nice recipe.....
> 
> Can always add other great veggies as well like green peppers, mushrooms...and throw some garlic in there as well!


For sure kawi.... I don't know how I didn't put garlic in this recipie.... Garlic goes into all of my food... And a lot of it!

Just sweat it off at the start with the onions.... I'm a bitmof a garlic freak and would actually put a whole head of chopped garlic into this LOL...

Cooked my m8 one before with red peppers and mushrooms in also.... Again, sweat of at beginning....




> I saw this and thought I'd give it a try, I didn't follow your directions exactly but close to it. 
> 
> I'm eating it right now and loving it!


No need to follow the recipie exactly, I never do.... Always go by taste...




> This recipe good for cutting base yeah??


It just depends on how strict u are being with your diet buddy...

For me when I was dieting it was plain chicken breast with maybe a lil spice on top...

If u can fit the carbs from the tomatoes and beans into your daily macro plan then go for it.... Just not all the time or u will get a taste for the good thing when dietin lol

----------


## baseline_9

Updated

----------


## baseline_9

And if anyone is intrested I will be cooking up a huge chilli con carne for a party maybe today or 2moro.... Wil get some pics and make a thread similar to this one....

This one will be with chuncks of chuck steak, gotta feed the BB's LOL

----------

